# Sad day



## jjohnson

For those of you who have followed our little journey with Gus over the past couple of years, I wanted to let you know that we have decided to return him to the breeder, who will hopefully be able to provide or find a better-suited home for him.

After the birth of our daughter, we thought we were in the clear, as he appeared to behave fine around her with no signs of aggression. However, within the past several months,, his behavior has become more unpredictable and weird. He has started attacking our cats. Not just chasing, but full on attacking and trying to bite them. He also doesn't get along with any other dogs anymore, including my parents' dog who he was practically raised with. Most oddly, he suddenly won't let me touch him. If I try to pet him, his tail goes between his legs, the hair on his back goes up, his pupils dilate, and he growls at me. He is normal around my husband and other people he knows though. The other day my daughter went to pet his paw, and he snarled at her until I ran over and stepped in. I tried to put him outside but he wouldn't move and continued to growl at me. At this point I am scared of my own dog, and we have decided it is in the best interest of our daughters that he not live here anymore 

We are beyond sad. This is one of the most heartbreaking things we've ever dealt with. But we know it is the right decision for the safety of our children and for Gus' well-being as well. He is a dog that just is not suited for life with a family in a suburban setting  Besides suddenly disliking me, he is otherwise a sweet, loving, cuddly dog with people he knows.

We just e-mailed the breeder and are waiting to hear back. We feel awful, but keeping our daughters safe is our #1 priority. I'm not sure if the breeder will just keep Gus, or try to find a new home for him, but if anybody in the Pacific Northwest area might be interested, let me know. He would make a wonderful pet for a quiet older couple or single person with no children or other pets. Thanks to everyone for the advice and "listening" over the past year or two.

Jacki Johnson


----------



## jjohnson

Heard back from the breeder. He isn't taking Gus back because he is worried about his other dogs...but will look for new home and told us he trusts our judgment to find a new home. So now I guess we have to worry about finding him somewhere where he'll be safe and taken care of. Does anybody know of good Viszla rescue groups in the Seattle area? I found the name for the resuce coordinator in our area from the VCA. Any other help would be really, really appreciated, thanks.


----------



## texasred

I'm so sorry for your family and Gus. I know you have work so hard to try and help him.


----------



## kirky2

So sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you and your family. Hope you manage to find Gus a good home.


----------



## jld640

That must have been a heartbreaking decision. I hope all your hard work to help him will come through as he transitions to a new home.


----------



## einspänner

Seattle Purebred Dog Rescue has a vizsla rep. http://www.spdrdogs.org/ContactBreedRep.aspx


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/01/alpha-female-of-vizsla-rescue.html

Jacki, Drop "Vizsla Rescue Haven" a line. Kay may have some direction for you. She has run Vizsla Rescue Haven for many years.

Good luck. If you still have Gus when I'm up in Seattle maybe we can take a hike.

RBD


----------



## jjohnson

Thank you all. Unfortunately, I think Seattle Purebred Dog Rescue only places dogs with "good temperaments". While I wouldn't necessarily call GUs a "dangerous" dog, I wouldn't say he has a good temperament either. 

I will try contacting Vizsla Rescue Haven. Some of the descriptions of the dogs there sound just like Gus, although Gus hasn't actually bitten anybody, so not sure it's that bad of a case yet. That's kind of why we'd like to see if we can find a better home for him BEFORE he bites somebody. It's just the transition phase I'm worried about....it could take him weeks to warm up to new people. 

I think with the right home, he could be an amazing dog. Who knows, maybe he would even be a great hunter?


----------



## BlueandMac

JJ - I am amazed by your commitment to Gus...it certainly has been a long road for all of you. You certainly has done everything to help him, but sometimes the wiring must just not be right. And coming to the decision that is best for all doesn't make it any less heartbreaking for you and your family. I hope for you and Gus that you both get a happy ending. I realize it won't be the one you could ever have imagined when you brought him home. I wish your breeder had just a small portion of dedication to the dogs he brings into the world (and the V breed) as you have had for Gus...and I thank you for being so open with your story so that others may learn from it. All the best to you - and Gus too!


----------



## mlwindc

My heart breaks for you. After all you have done for Gus and the years you have put in. I have children too so no doubt you are making the right call, but still, I am heartbroken for you and for poor Gus, who just started life off a little bit, well, off.


----------



## OttosMama

Well said, blueandmac. I have also followed Gus' story, Jacki,and have been utterly impressed with the dedication you and your husband have shown Gus. I'm sorry that you've had to make this decision and hoping that he finds a home that suits him and will show him the same love and patience. I wish you all the best!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

I am very saddened to hear this. At the same time I am in total agreement with your decision. There is no alternative for you - Gus' sudden fear of you is a deterioration in his condition that changes the situation dramatically. Worse, it indicates that he might become fearful of your husband and kids.

You have been 1%-ers in terms of your commitment to Gus, going way beyond what most people would have done. I hope that in a similar situation, I would have the staying power that you have shown. But there is nothing more that you can do.

I don't feel that Gus' breeder is being responsible. He should take Gus back and deal with it, period. He's worried about his dogs - what about you, your kids, and your cats? You should not have to find Gus a new home - he should. It's part of what being a responsible breeder is about.

Bob


----------



## Rebelbnkr

Jackie,

We are moving to Seattle but not until the end of the year. We have a V who will be 12 months on August 7th. We are looking to add another V but it sounds like from what you are saying that Gus does not well with other pets and needs a one on one family?
How old is Gus?
I have a lot of friends and family in Seattle and may be able to help...

Ilona


----------



## texasred

> told us he trusts our judgment to find a new home.


That parts sounds like a copout to me. 
I would think it would take a very experienced person with problem rescues to evaluate anyone interested in him. 
People think they can handle these dogs, until faced with actually having them in their home.

I think about this a lot because of my male Cash.
If anything were to happen to my husband and I, homes are already set in place for my females. I know I need to put in writing that Cash be euthanized, but I haven't been able to bring myself to do it yet.


----------



## jjohnson

Hi everyone. Our breeder has actually been very nice and helpful. He contacted all the "vizsla people" he knows, including the owners of Gus' dad. I have been contacted already by a viszla owner who thinks he might be a good fit for an older, retired couple she knows in a rural area that would do a lot of hunting and fishing with Gus. If this works out, it sounds like it would be a great fit for him. Which is great for Gus but sad for us I hope it all works out, we really love this stupid dog.


----------



## jjohnson

@TexasRed I understand what you're saying. That's why I have been really, really clear about Gus' issues. I want whoever gets him to know exactly what they're getting. Our breeder seems to think that Gus is a "one person" dog, and would be fine in that sort of environment, and I tend to agree. He is not to the point yet, with no actual bite history, that he is dangerous and that I would feel uncomfortable giving him to anybody (except anybody with kids, or around kids often), if that makes sense?

@rebel Thanks for your response. We will definitely let you know if we still need help by the time you are in Seattle! Gus is 3 years old. He MIGHT learn to get along with another dog, but it would take a lot of time and patience working with him I imagine. Since he snapped at/bit my sister-in-laws dog, we just haven't exposed him to other dogs again. (Although a lot of other dogs attack that same dog, so I'm thinking maybe it wasn't just Gus' problem there...)


----------



## Sydney

I'm so sorry. At least you know you're doing the right decision, even if it doesn't feel right.


----------



## Ozkar

TexasRed said:


> told us he trusts our judgment to find a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> That parts sounds like a copout to me.
> I would think it would take a very experienced person with problem rescues to evaluate anyone interested in him.
> People think they can handle these dogs, until faced with actually having them in their home.
> 
> I think about this a lot because of my male Cash.
> If anything were to happen to my husband and I, homes are already set in place for my females. I know I need to put in writing that Cash be euthanized, but I haven't been able to bring myself to do it yet.
Click to expand...

I will take him if that happens. Leave some coin in your will to put him on a plane to me in oz! I could use another good deer dog!


----------



## Ozkar

jjohnson said:


> @TexasRed I understand what you're saying. That's why I have been really, really clear about Gus' issues. I want whoever gets him to know exactly what they're getting. Our breeder seems to think that Gus is a "one person" dog, and would be fine in that sort of environment, and I tend to agree. He is not to the point yet, with no actual bite history, that he is dangerous and that I would feel uncomfortable giving him to anybody (except anybody with kids, or around kids often), if that makes sense?
> 
> @rebel Thanks for your response. We will definitely let you know if we still need help by the time you are in Seattle! Gus is 3 years old. He MIGHT learn to get along with another dog, but it would take a lot of time and patience working with him I imagine. Since he snapped at/bit my sister-in-laws dog, we just haven't exposed him to other dogs again. (Although a lot of other dogs attack that same dog, so I'm thinking maybe it wasn't just Gus' problem there...)


So disappointing to hear this JJ. I still remember when you dug your heels in, gritted your teeth and were determined to make this work. It must be frustrating and very upsetting. If you were prepared to pay for a flight to Melbourne Australia, I will gladly have him. I know this thread is a little old, but if still needing a home for him, I'm serious. If I wasn't a poor pensioner, I'd even pay for flights, but I'm not in that financial position. But if you can get him to Melbourne, I'm game on!


----------



## jjohnson

Thanks Ozkar if I didn't think a flight to Australia would just completely terrify him, I would consider it!

It's been quite a bit of drama around here. The home we thought we had for him didn't work out. Had rescue person suggest we put him down. So we had an animal behaviorist come out and basically said I was idiot for keeping him around my daughter this long, and that he should be put down immediately as he would be considered a potentially dangerous dog. We made the decision to euthanize, then the breeder sent his breeder friend out to "evaluate" him, and I think he thought I was an idiot, because he thinks Gus is fine. So, I think I am probably just an idiot  But the truth probably lies somewhere in between. In any case, the breeder has agreed to take him back! Whew! 

He is going back "home" with the breeder next week. I cried for an hour last night thinking about him being gone now that it is actually real, but it has to be done  We will miss him so much, and we hope that he does a lot better in a rural setting and away from any children! We think someone may train him for field trials or something like that - he may be really good. Thanks again, take care.


----------



## texasred

Ozkar said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> told us he trusts our judgment to find a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> That parts sounds like a copout to me.
> I would think it would take a very experienced person with problem rescues to evaluate anyone interested in him.
> People think they can handle these dogs, until faced with actually having them in their home.
> 
> I think about this a lot because of my male Cash.
> If anything were to happen to my husband and I, homes are already set in place for my females. I know I need to put in writing that Cash be euthanized, but I haven't been able to bring myself to do it yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will take him if that happens. Leave some coin in your will to put him on a plane to me in oz! I could use another good deer dog!
Click to expand...

What a good heart you have Oz, but you would probably need a bite suite to get him out of the crate once he got there. He also will not let anyone, but my husband and myself in a vehicle with him. It does not matter how well he knows them, or how friendly he is with them in the field/house. 
I love that rotten dog, and hopefully will out live him.
He is a sweetheart to my husband and I, but will go ape sh_ _ on anyone else in tight quarters.

JJ my heart goes out to you and Gus.
I hope he can bond with the breeder, and they find him a special home.


----------



## emilycn

Hey TR,

I'm now really curious---what's the deal with Cash? 

E


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

jjohnson said:


> ...
> It's been quite a bit of drama around here. The home we thought we had for him didn't work out. Had rescue person suggest we put him down. So we had an animal behaviorist come out and basically said I was idiot for keeping him around my daughter this long, and that he should be put down immediately as he would be considered a potentially dangerous dog. We made the decision to euthanize, then the breeder sent his breeder friend out to "evaluate" him, and I think he thought I was an idiot, because he thinks Gus is fine. So, I think I am probably just an idiot  But the truth probably lies somewhere in between. In any case, the breeder has agreed to take him back! Whew!


Sounds like quite an emotional roller coaster! I'm so glad that you have resolution without putting him down.



> He is going back "home" with the breeder next week. I cried for an hour last night thinking about him being gone now that it is actually real, but it has to be done  We will miss him so much, and we hope that he does a lot better in a rural setting and away from any children! We think someone may train him for field trials or something like that - he may be really good. Thanks again, take care.


The setting can make all the difference. Whether it's less stress, or having a job to do (field), or whatever. I'm glad to hear that he's getting a second chance.

Bob


----------



## jjohnson

We said goodbye to our first "baby" Gus today. One of the hardest things I've ever done, but it was the right thing to do. He ended up going with a family with teenage sons who lives on 4 acres about 3 hours from us. They are going to try to train him to hunt- they think he shows promise to be a really good hunter. So with any luck Gus will live out the rest of his life hunting birds, running around on 4 acres, and staying far away from scary children and all the things of suburban life that scared him. Thanks for all of the vizsla advice, and please keep advising families like us that maybe this highly driven hunting dog isn't the best breed choice. Take care.

I'm really going to miss that red lump of fur hogging my side of the bed.


----------



## texasred

Words can not express how hard it had to be for you to give up Gus.
Doing what's right can sure leave a hole in your heart.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

It's hard to be happy for Gus & his second chance when it's so sad for you. Best wishes to Gus and condolences to you.



jjohnson said:


> ...
> I'm really going to miss that red lump of fur hogging my side of the bed.


Oh ... you got me with that one.

Bob


----------



## lilyloo

Bob said:


> It's hard to be happy for Gus & his second chance when it's so sad for you. Best wishes to Gus and condolences to you.
> 
> 
> 
> jjohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I'm really going to miss that red lump of fur hogging my side of the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ... you got me with that one.
> 
> Bob
Click to expand...

Same here, the tears started flowing after that line! I am so sorry that you have had to endure this, jjohnson. I know you did your best with Gus and I hope you have peace with your decision.


----------

